# Bit the bullet, went for the Green



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I had an JD LX4 Rotary cutter delivered today. I had been looking for a rotary cutter for the last few weeks in the 42" to 48" size. A few people on other forums had recommended a 42" which JD does not currently manufacture. I made some inquiries at other dealers about 42" and 48" RC's, but they never called me back, so I went with the LX4 from the dealer where I bought my 2210. If you don't call me back then you won't get my business.

The 2210 seems to handle the LX4 just fine. I mowed 2-3 foot grass and weeds, as well as some 6" to 8" grass that I keep finished mowed. I was pleased how it handled both. It's not the right equipment for large areas that need to be done in a timely manner, but will work for what I will be using it for. Now if I could just get that stinging sensation out of my wallet....


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks nice curt

<img src=http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/HO/media/images/attachment/0087810_QT2.jpg>


so do you not have a mowing deck? and use this instead? or do you use both?


im very jealous...the 2210 looks like a real nice tractor....


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks, s_j. I use a 62" MMM (mid mount mower) for finish mowing. I want to cut down the frequencey of the finish mowing, so I plan to let some areas grow a month or so, and then top it off with the rotarty cutter. I also have some real rough spots with rocks that I've never mowed, so I will be mowing high (meaning the mower setting ) with the RCutter instead of possibly screwing up my MMM.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Deere cutters are mighty pricey but very well built Mow. I am sure you will be very satisfied with the purchase. If you want the cutter to last the longest and look like new; try to store it under good cover so the sun will not eat up the paint and the weather will not deteriorate it. Puddling water is the worst offender.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

You are the man!!!!
Insert heavy sigh here!:worthy: 

Sounds like a good purchase Happy mowing!!:drinkin:


----------

